# Always Tired...Now I know why



## Jade Tigress (Sep 9, 2006)

For a couple years I've  been blaming it on lack of sleep, not enough
sunshine, too much pressure from  my job, earwax buildup, poor blood or anything else I could think of.  

But now I found out the real  reason: 

I'm tired because I'm overworked.

Here's why:. .  

The population of this country is 273 million.

140 million are  retired.

That leaves 133 million to do the work.

There are 85  million in school.

Which leaves 48 million to do the work.

Of this  there are 29 million employed by the federal 
government.

Leaving 19  million to do the work.

2.8 million are in the armed forces preoccupied  with killing 
Osama Bin-Laden.

Which leaves 16.2 million to do the  work.

Take from that total the 14.8 million people who work for state and city governments.

And that leaves 1.4 million to do the  work.

At any given time there are 188,000 people in  hospitals.

Leaving 1,212,000 to do the work.

Now, there are  1,211,998 people in prisons. 

That leaves just two people to do the  work.

You and me.

And there you are,

sitting on your  ***,

at your computer, reading jokes.

Nice. Real nice.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 9, 2006)

Your right!  You are doing all the work and supporting us all! :rofl:
Nice joke by the way!:wakko:


----------



## Drac (Sep 9, 2006)

Says you...I'm on duty now....


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 9, 2006)

So....you want a raise or something?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 9, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:


> So....you want a raise or something?



LMAO!!!!

Ummmm...yes, I think I deserve it for doing all the work don't you???


----------



## Drac (Sep 9, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:


> So....you want a raise or something?


 
NO..I want to have Saturdays off...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 9, 2006)

Me, I just want a bigger allowance.  Jade step up and make me a millionaire or something! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  For pitys sake work harder woman!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 9, 2006)

_For pitys sake work harder woman!_

Yeah, seh's slacking off if she has tiem to come here and gripe that she's the only one working


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 9, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> LMAO!!!!
> 
> Ummmm...yes, I think I deserve it for doing all the work don't you???


You know that the "whine" of "I'm doing all the work!" is usually the complaint by people who don't really *want* to work.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 9, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Your right! You are doing all the work and supporting us all! :rofl:
> :wakko:


 

I blame Lisa.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 9, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I blame Lisa.


 
How true!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 9, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I blame Lisa.



Me Too!...oh wait...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 9, 2006)

GREAT!!... I will give you the address of my office and you can handle it on Monday. 

I'm now on vacation for the rest of my life YAHOO!!! :highfive:


----------



## Drac (Sep 10, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I blame Lisa.


 


			
				Lisa said:
			
		

> Me too!...oh wait


 
LMAO...


----------

